# Question: Potty Train?



## Lifer (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi there, is it possible to potty train a budgie? If so, how? 
Have you done it before?

thank you :Love birds:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings hmm I've read a thread on this once.I don't think it would be a good idea.like if you had it out and knowing the bird would have to in the cage often.I can't remember all that was said,but hopefully someone will remember this and be able to assist on this.sorry I couldn't really help you.blessings always


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Taking in account the frequency in which budgies will poop, it's not only infeasible, but also next to impossible to "train" them to poop on a designated area. Unless you confine a budgie on a specific place where he/she is "allowed" to poop on, still the budgie wouldn't associate this with the "bathroom" place and when investigating the rest of the room or flying, the budgie will still poop.

Larger species of pet birds can be taught to poop on a specific place but this potty training starts at a very young age.
I have never potty trained a budgie, but I have inadvertently potty trained one of my lovebird chicks. I was (and still am) very much in tune with my lovebird chick and when spending time with him, I got to instinctively know when he was about to poop and in order to avoid being pooped on, I would perch him on a cardboard shoe box. I was amazed to see that he associated the shoe box and his need to poop and before I knew it, he was pooping there.
Three years later and he still doesn't poop on me and goes to the designated areas when required.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree 100% with aluz.

Budgie poop really isn't a big deal to clean up anyway. *


----------

